# Uriah Heep anyone ? Looking for missing chords.



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Hey folks!

I am looking for the "missing chords" in Uriah Heep's "The Wizard", this part:

_*Why don't we listen to the voices in our hearts
'cos then I know we'd find we're not so far apart
everybody's got to be happy, everyone should sing
for we know the joy of life is the peace that love can bring
*_
I play the first part with those chords:

_*D Ds4 D- D C---G------D
He was the wizard of a thousand years
D Ds4 D- D C--G---D
and I chanced to meet him one night, wandering.
C G C G
He told me tales, and he drank my wine.
D Ds4 D- D G D
Me and my magic man kinda feel fine.
*_
Help to get the proper chords would be much appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know the song that well, but transposing the Ultimate Guitar Tabs
it would be A G A
Good luck!


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

CathodeRay said:


> I don't know the song that well, but transposing the Ultimate Guitar Tabs
> it would be A G A
> Good luck!


Sounds good to me !
I've just watched an interview/video where Ken Hensley plays his acoustic guitar (alone) and it sure looks like he's playing that A and G.




So, thanks a bunch !
Cheers!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

JacquesP said:


> D Ds4 D- D C---G------D
> He was the wizard of a thousand **kings*


You do have your guitar tuned to drop D, correct (low E tuned down to D)?
Here's how I play the intro;


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have no idea but nice to see Uriah Heep mentioned. They are one of those bands I never really heard until a few years back. It's cool to find a band you like with a huge catalog to explore.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

laristotle said:


> You do have your guitar tuned to drop D, correct (low E tuned down to D)?
> Here's how I play the intro;
> 
> View attachment 269696


Thanks for the reply and the chord tabs/diagrams.
Nice touch for the intro.
No, I did not tune my guitar down ... However, (even if I did) _I _ was looking for those chords for that (missing) part.
BTW, seems like you are one of the very few here in the know! (about Uriah Heep).


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

JacquesP said:


> Thanks for the reply and the chord tabs/diagrams.
> Nice touch for the intro.
> No, I did not tune my guitar down ... However, (even if I did) _I _ was looking for those chords for that (missing) part.
> BTW, seems like you are one of the very few here in the know! (about Uriah Heep).


Love the Heep...Stealin' what a great tune. Their live album from Birmingham was fantastic and Look at Yourself, pre Demons and Wizards I believe, was another cool album. It had a reflective surface on the album jacket I believe so you could, look at yourself!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

leftysg said:


> It had a reflective surface on the album jacket I believe so you could, look at yourself!


I have that.
A favourite of mine is Magician's Birthday.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

"The Wizard" and "Black Water" were two definitive drop-D songs for me. I loved the Heep. If for no other reason than saying 'the Heep'.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

@JacquesP if you are trying to play along with the video that you posted his guitar is tuned to drop D but is also tuned a full step down.... CGCFAD

the shapes he seems to use are D- 000212 Cadd9- x32033 G/B- x20033 A- x02220

as others have posted uriah heep was a great band. 

i think you will find that the members
here are in the "know" 

cheers
ets


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I have no idea but nice to see Uriah Heep mentioned. They are one of those bands I never really heard until a few years back. It's cool to find a band you like with a huge catalog to explore.


They are one of those bands where only one album ever appealed to me. "Demons and Wizards". Its an album I played heavily in my youth in the 70's and I was just never really motivated to explore the rest of their catalog. It was overwhelming with great music back then, unlike now.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> They are one of those bands where only one album ever appealed to me. "Demons and Wizards". Its an album I played heavily in my youth in the 70's and I was just never really motivated to explore the rest of their catalog. It was overwhelming with great music back then, unlike now.


There are several albums where I love a few tracks. So it's a case of where I could likely make my own compilation album of songs I find killer. But as with any band with that much output over that many eras of music, they have some some I find pretty awful. EG "Free & Easy" is one of my favourite songs by them, but that album has some silly stuff on it and dated production. But man, this rips:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Personal favourite has always been Gypsy off their first album. We had a band in highschool whose highlight gigging was that song. We had a keyboard player that ripped that whole intro and the kids went crazy. Followed that with Bloodrock DOA for the win


----------

